# Just wanted to share this with ya'll.



## LUKE'57 (May 17, 2003)

Posted this on a new model board and thought some of the fans that have been around a while might like to see it.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------

Rerun Race Card #5-Jr. and the #3 

Way before there was Big and Little E and the copywrited #3 there was this way bad stock car. 

Junior Johnson was the epitome and refinement of all that went before him in the realm of stock car racers. A hard charging, ex-whiskey tripper with a "look" that would make even Godzilla think twice about starting anything with him. 

Once he retired from driving he set the pattern for the multi team car owner and designed and patented many of the parts that made his cars such sought after rides. 

If you think I'm just a little predjudiced in favor of the old ridgerunner, I'll tell you a story that will let you know why. 

When AMT was thinking about rereleasing their Torino kit with the racing parts I told my contact there that the LeeRoy Yarbough-Junior Johnson car would be a natural to help boost sales. 

The said they had no extra money in the budget to pay royalties but to see what I could do. I caught Jr. in the garage area at Darlington and we talked a while and then I told him about the kit and what I wanted to do. He said that he would think it over and get back to me. I thought that was a very kind way of telling me no without hurting my feelings and just let it pass. 

A few weeks later I got a hand written letter in the mail on plain paper in a small envelope that said something to the effect, " LeeRoy was a great racer and I think the kit would be a good way to remember him. You have my permission to do the decals with the kit." And it was signed, Junior Johnson. 

Anyone who's ever made a deal with Jr. on a handshake (and there have been many) knows that that is about as close as you would get to having a contract. The kit was too far along when I got the note and the decals never got included but I got another memory to pack away in that wonderful attic called my life that's anything but musty and dusty, that is if you don't count that layer of dust made from red Carolina clay with just a hint of calcuim chloride and burnt motor oil. 

Allow me to share with you my version of the car that almost made Ford drop their Total Performance advertising campaign because as long as this thing was loose and running no blue oval was safe.


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

fantastic model Luke . and a nifty story to boot . great seeing this one again .
hb


----------

